# Thunderbirds



## rod prouty (Apr 26, 2011)

A couple of shots from an airshow that my wife and I took.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

What show was that? I am into aviation stuff too. In another era, I was a professional Aviation photographer with an English Aircraft manufacturer (Beagle Aircraft) - that was way back in the mid '60s!

Do you know of 'Mustangs Air To Air' (aka MATA)?


----------



## rod prouty (Apr 26, 2011)

It was an airshow at Whiteman AF Base in Missouri. Mary had never seen an airshow before and wanted to go. Rather than fight the crowd we watched from off base.


Rod


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I am involved with another forum dedicated to aviation photography (MATA) - there are many professionals there - many of them shot off base - carry step ladders to see over fences etc.

I have my tickets booked for a Photo Shoot day in June - that is the only show I can get to now-a-days :sad:

I might be toting a 300, 400 and a 500 :smile:


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

The Blue Angels are going to be here in August. I'll be getting shots as I can. I refuse to go into the crowds, so it will be on the practice day. They will be flying over the lake. Last year it was the Thunderbirds. 

My father was a pilot and flight instructor in WWII, thus my love of them.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done! the first shot in particular - it really shows the menace/attraction of these fighting machines


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Superb photos Rod, as DF says, there's a real menace in that 1st shot and detail is excellent, right down to the ripples in the smoke-trails.

I also like #3, there's an 'Air of confidence' about that solo plane appearing to be taking on the 4 others :grin:


----------

